# JURASSIC WORLD Arrives On Digital HD Oct. 1 & Blu-Ray & DVD Oct. 20



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THE #1 MOVIE OF THE YEAR PROVES THAT ONCE AGAIN,
DINOSAURS RULE THE EARTH

*JURASSIC WORLD*

EXPERIENCE IT IN STUNNING HI-DEFINITION WITH THE BD COMBO PACK
IN LIMITED EDITION COLLECTIBLE STEEL PACKAGING

ON DIGITAL HD OCTOBER 1, 2015
3-D BLU-RAY™, BLU-RAY™, DVD AND ON DEMAND ON OCTOBER 20, 2015
FROM UNIVERSAL PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT


Universal City, California, August 24, 2015 – Shattering records globally, Jurassic World crushed the opening-weekend box-office, scoring the highest domestic, international and worldwide openings of all time. The film has taken in more than $1.6 billion globally to become the third-highest grossing film in history. Now fans can experience the thrill and awe when Jurassic World arrives on Digital HD on October 1, 2015 and on 3-D Blu-ray™, Blu-ray™, DVD and On Demand on October 20, 2015, from Universal Pictures Home Entertainment. More than two decades since Steven Spielberg’s Jurassic Park was released, fans of the original films and new moviegoers alike can witness the story come full circle as the park that was only a promise comes to life.

Now, 22 years later, an even bigger and enormously popular attraction has risen on Isla Nubar: Jurassic World. To keep attendance high, the park operators introduce a new, genetically modified hybrid creature called Indominus Rex. Bigger, stronger and far more intelligent than any dinosaur that ever walked the earth; the secretive new breed also proves more dangerous than anyone ever anticipated. Executive-produced by franchise creator Steven Spielberg and directed by Colin Trevorrow (Safety Not Guaranteed), Jurassic World stars Chris Pratt (Guardians of the Galaxy, “Parks and Recreation”) as Owen Grady, the park’s ex-military expert in animal behavior, and Bryce Dallas Howard (The Help, The Twilight Saga), as Claire Dearing, Jurassic World’s driven careerist, teaming up to save the park’s tourists when chaos erupts.

Vincent D’Onofrio (Men in Black, “Law & Order: Criminal Intent”), Jake Johnson (TV’s “New Girl,” Let’s Be Cops”), Nick Robinson (“Melissa and Joey”), Ty Simpkins (Insidious series) BD Wong (Jurassic Park, “Law & Order: SVU”), Judy Greer (Ant-Man) and Irrfan Khan (Life of Pi) also star in the blockbuster adventure that will delight fans of the original as much as it thrills a new generation of viewers. 



BONUS FEATURES EXCLUSIVE TO Blu-rayTM:

WELCOME TO JURASSIC WORLD: An in-depth take on the creation, look and feel of Jurassic World. Director Colin Trevorrow and Steven Spielberg discuss how the idea of the film came together and how the casting was decided with actors’ commentary on their roles and filming locations. 
JURASSIC WORLD: ALL-ACCESS PASS: Chris Pratt and Director Colin Trevorrow discuss key moments in the film, supported by behind-the-scenes footage and VFX breakdowns.
INNOVATION CENTER TOUR WITH CHRIS PRATT: Chris Pratt gives a tour of the Innovation Center, a museum/exhibit, built just for the movie.

JURASSIC’S CLOSEST SHAVES: Clips from all films in the franchise showing “near death” or extremely scary encounters with dinosaurs.


BLU-RAYTM and DVD BONUS FEATURES

DELETED SCENES
DINOSAURS ROAM ONCE AGAIN: Behind the scenes look at the making of Jurassic World’s visual effects, how the dinosaurs came to life, and actors filmed scenes.
CHRIS & COLIN TAKE ON THE WORLD: Chris Pratt and Colin Trevorrow (Director) interview each other and discuss Jurassic World as well as the other Jurassic Park movies.


For artwork, please log onto our website at www.ushepublicity.com
Website: www.jurassicworldmovie.com
Trailer: http://uni.pictures/JWTrailer
Facebook: www.facebook.com/JurassicPark
Twitter: twitter.com/jurassicpark
Instagram https: instagram.com/jurassicworld
Hashtag: #JurassicWorld

SYNOPSIS
The Jurassic World theme park lets guests experience the thrill of witnessing actual dinosaurs, but something ferocious lurks behind the park’s attractions – a genetically modified dinosaur with savage capabilities. When the massive creature escapes, chaos erupts across the island. Now it’s up to Owen (Chris Pratt) and Claire (Bryce Dallas Howard) to save the park’s tourists from an all-out prehistoric assault.

FILMMAKERS:
Cast: Chris Pratt, Bryce Dallas Howard, Vincent D’Onofrio, Ty Simpkins, Nick Robinson, Jake Johnson, Omar Sy, BD Wong, Judy Greer, Irrfan Khan,
Directed By: Colin Trevorrow
Written By: Rick Jaffa, Amanda Silver, Derek Connolly, Colin Trevorrow
Based on Characters By: Michael Crichton
Produced By: Frank Marshall, Patrick Crowley
Executive Produced By: Steven Spielberg, Thomas Tull
Director of Photography: John Schwartzman, ASC.
Production Designer: Edward Verreaux
Edited By: Kevin Stitt
Costume Designers: Daniel Orlandi
Music By: Michael Giacchino

TECHNICAL INFORMATION BLU-RAY™:
Street Date: October 20, 2015
Copyright: 2015 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Selection Number: 6112956 (US)/ 61129744 (CDN)
Layers: BD-50
Aspect Ratio: Widescreen, 2.00:1
Rating: PG-13 for intense sequences of science-fiction violence and peril
Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles
Sound: English DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1/Dolby Digital 2.0, Spanish DTS Surround 5.1, French DTS Surround 5.1
Run Time: 2 hours, 5 minutes

TECHNICAL INFORMATION 3D BLU-RAY™:
Street Date: October 20, 2015
Copyright: 2015 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Selection Number: 61166272 (US)/ 61169089 (CDN)
Layers: BD-50
Aspect Ratio: Widescreen, 2.00:1
Rating: PG-13 for intense sequences of science-fiction violence and peril
Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles
Sound: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1/Dolby Digital 2.0, Spanish DTS Surround 5.1, French DTS Surround 5.1
Run Time: 2 hours, 5 minutes

TECHNICAL INFORMATION DVD
Street Date: October 20, 2015
Copyright: 2015 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Selection Number: 61129754 (US)/ 61129746 (CDN)
Layers: Dual
Aspect Ratio: Anamorphic Widescreen, 2.00:1
Rating: PG-13 for intense sequences of science-fiction violence and peril
Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles
Sound: English Dolby Digital 5.1/Dolby Digital 2.0, Spanish Dolby Digital 5.1, French Dolby Digital 5.1
Run Time: 2 hours, 5 minutes​


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Just noticed that the 3D Bluray and DVD have 5.1 sound but the 2D Blu-Ray is 7.1.

I saw this a couple times in the theater and loved it. I might wait for a box set with Jurassic World 2 (They will make more) etc... or wait for the UHD Blu-Ray a few years from now.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

You would think it would contain an Atmos track.


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I would guess not since they did not use Atmos for the theater release.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Blacklightning said:


> I would guess not since they did not use Atmos for the theater release.


Is that how is determined for home use?


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

asere said:


> Is that how is determined for home use?


They start with the theater mix and change it. Years ago they would take the theater mix and put it straight on to the DVD but after 1997 they started remixing the levels and sound.

So yes if the movie is released in 5.1, 9 times out of ten the Bluray will be 5.1.

I would think most Atmos Bluray's will be from Movies that started in Atmos in the Cinema.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Blacklightning said:


> They start with the theater mix and change it. Years ago they would take the theater mix and put it straight on to the DVD but after 1997 they started remixing the levels and sound.
> 
> So yes if the movie is released in 5.1, 9 times out of ten the Bluray will be 5.1.
> 
> ...



pretty much. the only Atmos home theater release that wasn't theatrically Atmos has been John Wick. but Lionsgate is famous for upmixing tracks that were 5.1 to 7.1 etc on home releases, so they're not a good barometer.


----------

